# First Cake Smash for 2010



## artoledo

Please C&C. Thanks!


----------



## JimmyO

What an awesome idea. Really like this and im sure the parents were blown away.


----------



## artoledo

JimmyO said:


> What an awesome idea. Really like this and im sure the parents were blown away.



Thank you Jimmy!


----------



## LBPhotog

Love it!  Looks great!

My only one critique would be that the picture above the #10 and the picture below the #10 are too similar for my taste (minus the cake) but that is a minimal thing ... very, very cute.


----------



## artoledo

LBPhotog said:


> Love it!  Looks great!
> 
> My only one critique would be that the picture above the #10 and the picture below the #10 are too similar for my taste (minus the cake) but that is a minimal thing ... very, very cute.



Thanks for pointing that out. We thought about it too but weren't too sure about placement. Do you think I should move them around or replace 1 with another shot?


----------



## LBPhotog

I can see the progression through the shoot ... and I think the one WITHOUT the cake is a great way to finish it ... IF you have another great shot that you can replace the one WITH the cake then maybe ...

But, again, the parents are probably going to be blown away with this (what size are you printing this, if at all) that they aren't going to notice the little things that we pick apart here.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

Excellent!  Great shots, nice background vs. cake color. Great idea, only thing is I wish I thought of doing something like this for my kids.  Keep it up!


----------



## artoledo

LBPhotog said:


> I can see the progression through the shoot ... and I think the one WITHOUT the cake is a great way to finish it ... IF you have another great shot that you can replace the one WITH the cake then maybe ...
> 
> But, again, the parents are probably going to be blown away with this (what size are you printing this, if at all) that they aren't going to notice the little things that we pick apart here.



Ok Thanks. This is a 20x20 story.



BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Excellent!  Great shots, nice background vs. cake color. Great idea, only thing is I wish I thought of doing something like this for my kids.  Keep it up!



Thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## dancingsphinx22

This is adorable! And typical for a first birthday. I love it.

I would just like to add something - 
I'm thinking, perhaps the whole image would look a little simpler without the top row? Each of the other rows has a solid block, which unifies them, but the top row seems a little out of place, imho. Then again, I like things "even" so maybe its just me.


----------



## artoledo

dancingsphinx22 said:


> This is adorable! And typical for a first birthday. I love it.
> 
> I would just like to add something -
> I'm thinking, perhaps the whole image would look a little simpler without the top row? Each of the other rows has a solid block, which unifies them, but the top row seems a little out of place, imho. Then again, I like things "even" so maybe its just me.


 Thank you! Since its a storyboard, I really can't take out the top row. I see where you are coming from though.


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Oh, its a Storyboard! Cool! My bad I thought it was something else, like an image or postcard kind of thing. I can't really explain what I mean...:blushing:

So, uh, never mind my comment then.


----------



## artoledo

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Oh, its a Storyboard! Cool! My bad I thought it was something else, like an image or postcard kind of thing. I can't really explain what I mean...:blushing:
> 
> So, uh, never mind my comment then.


 
Its ok. If anyone wants a copy of the story board feel free to send me a pm with an email address. I can most certainly share! :sillysmi:


----------



## twocolor

Excellent work!  When I do my cake smash shots, I place a piece of plexi glass underneath the 1 yr old.  You get an awesome reflection, and clean up is a piece of cake (pun intended!)!

Beautiful!!!


----------



## artoledo

twocolor said:


> Excellent work! When I do my cake smash shots, I place a piece of plexi glass underneath the 1 yr old. You get an awesome reflection, and clean up is a piece of cake (pun intended!)!
> 
> Beautiful!!!


 
Thank you! I tried the plexiglass with my boys. Somehow the effect I got wasn't too pleasing. It wasn't a soft reflection like in most cakesmashes I have seen.


----------



## mwcfarms

So what background did you shoot on then. Very wicked storyboard. If it was my kids 1st bday I would have loved it.


----------



## artoledo

mwcfarms said:


> So what background did you shoot on then. Very wicked storyboard. If it was my kids 1st bday I would have loved it.



The background is a seamless paper called Blue Mist. But i enhanced the color a bit with PS.


----------



## camz

What sticks out to me the most about this shoot is that the colours are very soothing/refreshing to the eye.  They will love this set.


----------



## templatephotoshop

Very well done.  I love the layout and my very fave pic is the last one of just the feet.  What a great fun story you've told here.


----------



## artoledo

Thank you all.


----------



## Diana G

Such a cute idea...I love the photos


----------



## bennielou

Too cute!


----------



## artoledo

Diana G said:


> Such a cute idea...I love the photos


 


bennielou said:


> Too cute!


 
Thank you both!


----------



## YoMoe

I love it, from beginning to messy end. The one under Happy Birthday is my favorite. I would love a copy of the storyboard. Woo hoo I'll pm you with my email address. Thanks!


----------



## imchristinak

that is very adorable!


----------



## artoledo

Thank you both. And YoMoe, im sorry i couldnt help you with your Photoshop issue.


----------



## sraanan

did you create this template yourself? it's awesome! and i love the tip for plexiglass- wont help me today with my cake smash in less than an hour but i love the idea of an easy clean up in future! thank you everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## Bright Mind

> What an awesome idea. Really like this and im sure the parents were blown away



Just not a Great Idea, Its a Better Presentation Ever i have Seen... Keep it up.... 

This is The New Style to Celebrate H.B. D of Your loved one lol!!!


----------



## burdock87

Wow...this is such a great idea! It sure beats the "normal" studio pictures where the kid is sitting next to a number 1. If I ever have kids, I would LOVE to see something like this hanging on my wall!


----------

